# easy SKS drop free magazine with closed bolt modification



## thomasdangerpowers (Mar 2, 2012)




----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Given the price rise in SKS's, one could buy a WASR 10 AKM for about the same price.
I paid $319 for my Romanian AK.

If someone already has an SKS they might want to try this.

I do have a Norinco SKS, but I left it original.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Sks d and m models will take standard ak magazines with no modifications.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Interesting, a solution for something I did not know about.

It is a good idea if you have a mag fed conversion, simple enough job, 15 minutes in the mill.

I use to buy Chinko's new military ones for like $150.00 with a 1,200 round case of ammo from Keng's.

They were well made considering the source, Have fired none of them since buying them in the 80's.

All were bought as SHTF secondary weapons, sold plenty to others, kept 6 for me.

Back then, I made a see through scope mount base to attach to the bolt covers, 

made them until the *****'s shipped in their own product.

I have 2 mounts left, planned on converting 2 to AK mags with the mounts added, that was around 90-92, never got there.

Have plenty of AK's.


----------



## yooper_sjd (May 14, 2017)

Freind of mine has a Norinco sks, wanted me to convert to AK mag. Told him bolt needed grinding and some welding to forward lower rcvr to add metal for locking the AK mag in. Recommended just sticking with his duckbill mags. Price of sks is going up, and making alterations takes away from the value. Plus if I messed it up he only got an expensive paper weight. Now if the SKS was mine, I would risk messing it up. But I got a Yugo M-70 underfolder AK with plenty of steel mags.


----------

